# Don't know how to connect my universal remote to my TEAC TV



## S-Mania (Jan 15, 2018)

Hello. I am struggling with setting up my Universal Remote (which I assume is a LG universal remote from doing a Google Search). My normal TEAC TV controller has stopped responding to the power button and some other buttons, making turning off the TV or turning the volume down etc. very hard. I try following the YouTube videos I search online about the issue, but nothing works; even if I follow what they do to the letter. I really want to do this so I don't have to stick with my old TEAC controller for the rest of my life. If anyone has any suggestions for me, please comment them. Also, please give suggestions only on the TEAC TV and TEAC remote and no other model, as to avoid confusion. Please help! Thanks


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

before anybody can suggest anything we need to know a couple of things
First the make & model of the TV. Each TV has different codes needed to input into the "universal remote" to make it work
We also need to know exactly which universal remote because they also use different methods to input codes
However be aware that some "Universal " remotes aren't actually universal & only work on any TV of the same brand

I very much doubt an LG universal remote will work on a Teac TV
What you need is a programmable universal remote


----------

